# Fractoral Design cases



## maverick786us (Nov 6, 2013)

How much would fractal design define r4 case in indian market? Its a very good case, therefore I want to have it for my upcoming rig.

Other option that I would consider is Corsair 650D


----------



## pavluv (Nov 6, 2013)

Expect bit more than double the price since you will have to import, pay shipping and customs, maybe even octroi. Why not simply consider coolermaster trooper instead? or the corsair 800D? however corsair has lost a distributor recently, and on most counts it requires to be ordered unless you buy it from a well known store to sell such cases on a regular basis.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

pavluv said:


> Expect bit more than double the price since you will have to import, pay shipping and customs, maybe even octroi. Why not simply consider coolermaster trooper instead? or the corsair 800D? however corsair has lost a distributor recently, and on most counts it requires to be ordered unless you buy it from a well known store to sell such cases on a regular basis.



Your best option is to buy Corsair 650D for 7500.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Your best option is to buy Corsair 650D for 7500.



Where? I thought its 10K +. If i get it for 7500, I will order one right now, even if I have to get the new rig after an year


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Where? I thought its 10K +. If i get it for 7500, I will order one right now, even if I have to get the new rig after an year



Sorry my bad, I was thinking of Corsair 350D which is mATX Cabinet which costs @ 7500.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 8, 2013)

Corsair 750D is cheaper than 650D in corsair's website. Is it available in india yet? If yes, how much would it cost?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Corsair 750D is cheaper than 650D in corsair's website. Is it available in india yet? If yes, how much would it cost?



*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+Obsidian+Series+750D+Full+Tower+ATX+Case_P19286.html

*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=15574

*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=18663


----------

